# Idiots on Forza



## mattcoupturbo (Aug 14, 2006)

I got the new Forza with my day one Xbox and have never really been a fan of online racing games until I tried this. Got into to it and after some really tasty races I really enjoyed it. But it's soured for me now as no matter what race I enter, the same idiots just try and ram each other off the track rather than race. 

Best example was this evening in that I got lucky and was second on the starting grid so knew by first corner I could be in front due to my good acceleration etc. true to form make a better start and I'm way in front, except guy in second takes exception to this and decides not to bother braking and hits me clean in the side sending us both off and into last place. WTF did hitting do, next piece he could have regained the lead. 

This sort of thing continually happens and I've had to turn it off for fear of throwing my controller at the TV.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Sadly that's what you get all too often in open server racing or gaming. 

As soon as they are losing they quit or just try to ruin it. 

Probably best to try and find a club/league that race regularly. That way you'll see the sportsmanship will be fine and racing in a league makes it more competitive.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Kids probably, have you tried a agame when the little kiddies are in bed and only adults are awake lol


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Shinyvec said:


> Kids probably, have you tried a agame when the little kiddies are in bed and only adults are awake lol


The problem I found is once British kids are in bed, American kids have finished school.

They're a lot worse than our ones. They'd burn your ears off with their whining.


----------



## rkelly113 (Oct 12, 2013)

Arghhh that would annoy me! Whats the new Xbox like?


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

I found it happened all to often on Forza 4. The best thing I found was to join a race set up by someone or create one yourself and then wait for people to join instead of a quick race. Still a chance of getting an idiot in the group but it reduces your odds.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Join our BTCC racing on Sunday night's ;-)


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

Lighten up - join the fun - or just be good at games and avoid/overtake them all


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

I tend to look in the rear view and as they are coming up to take you out hit the brakes and move they go sailing past lol. 

Its pretty satisfying!


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

And that's why if you want to race people properly you need to either organise something with friends or join a proper online racing community. I was having the same problems on GT5 and F1 about 18months ago. So I found Apex Racing league and have since enjoyed proper organised and clean racing with proper rules and regulations.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

This is why you set up leagues on forums with people that can race. Or race friends etc?


----------



## mattcoupturbo (Aug 14, 2006)

Sadly I don't play on it regularly enough to warrant inclusion in any form of league, Assassins Creed Black Flag is taking up a lot of my time at the moment. 

I do try that braking thing, it is funny watching them fly past you into the barrier lol.


----------

